# Mom Kills Baby for Interrupting Farmville



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

3-month-old cried as Fla. mom tended Facebook farm

A Florida woman who killed her baby after he interrupted work on her virtual farm on Facebook has pleaded guilty to second-degree murder. Alexandra Tobias, 22, told investigators that she shook her 3-month-old baby because he was crying as she played Farmville. She may have hit his head on the computer during the shaking, she told the court. She shook him once, had a cigarette, then shook him again, she recounted. She faces a minimum of 25 years in prison, and could get life.

Mom Kills Baby for Interrupting Farmville

WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?!?!?! SERIOUSLY?!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

If she didn't want to be a parent she didn't have to be! There are plenty of willing, able and worthy people out there who could have raised that child. That poor baby didn't have to die. I hate people! Seriously!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Stuff like this makes me so angry. My thoughts are that if you kill a child then the same should happen to you!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

This stuff is so uncalled for, glad I'm not on that person's jury :'(... Poor lil baby, there's responsible ppl out there that actually want & deserve kids. 

Why morons like this are blessed with children is beyond my comprehension


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

OMG, they should just bring her out back and use a bullet (actually that is to kind) grrrrr


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Honestly our tax money is going to go to feed this idiot in Prison. I say they execute her, what a waste of space that woman is. Poor baby


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Honestly our tax money is going to go to feed this idiot in Prison. I say they execute her, what a waste of space that woman is. Poor baby


I fight with these very same feelings...

But who's to say the inmates won't take care of her... I hope she lives with the regret & guilt everyday of her life. I had jury duty for a first degree murder case, that's when I discovered I don't want someone's blood on my hands for the F'd up choices they made - how am I any better than them (??) but how is it fair for them to go on. I was in self conflict for over a month


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Irresponsible, and ignorant... A game should not be more important then your child.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I just seen this article this morning when I got in to work.

My only comment is PATHETIC.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

someone should have taught the baby to squeal like a pig.then the mother would have had a use for it.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is truly sick, babies cry that's all they know how to do at that age. What a horrible story that's so sad


----------



## Steelers_Fan (Oct 22, 2010)

She should get the death penalty! Point blank the end!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Save the space waste a bullet, that's all I got to say


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

over Farmville.. thats horrible.. i can see doing it over Mafia Wars, but Farmville....


j/k .. 

its a horrible thing that happened.. someone needs to shake her around and slam her head into something


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

I blame Farmville. What a horrible game. That woman will be a queen in both jail and prison. Inmates will give her food and take care of her (with items bought with your tax money), for all 25 years. justice is bs.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

raiderhater1785 said:


> I blame Farmville. What a horrible game. That woman will be a queen in both jail and prison. Inmates will give her food and take care of her (with items bought with your tax money), for all 25 years. justice is bs.


I don't think you can blame a game for a persons actions. People have self control and they need to use it. I doubt she will be treated like a queen. They don't have love for baby killers in there. Even some inmates have standards.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

She was obviously under a lot of stress,and most likely had some kinda of mental issue.
But I'm no doctor.
Still,she needs to be punished. I once heard that people who kill children,and are caught and sent to prison don't last long.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Hopefully she does go to prison, and when she does I am almost positive that she will have to be in solitary due to others wanting to kill her. There are women in there I am sure would love to have their kids but don't, so they would prolly mess her up. 

I too hate that my tax dollars go to feed and house people that should be executed immediately. Darn human rights...You'd think we'd have the right to say that we don't want to feed, and provide television, internet, and free to them medical and dental care. grrr and a college education while their locked up!!!! puke seriously. They usually cannot even get jobs once a background check is done yet they get to get an education, while serving time. What about me? I'd have to commit a crime to get all that free stuff!

Mental illness is what all of them have-killers...Normal people don't just kill people. I worked with MI people that were dangerous when off their meds...shoot some were dangerous with their meds. I was a group home manager for 4 years. I quit. Best decision ever.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i've played that Farmville junk.. how slow it is would make me wanna smash my head into the computer screen.. lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

She needs the chair or at least to have her womb closed so she can NEVER do it again!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

omg....just omg.. i don't know what else to say.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> I blame Farmville. What a horrible game.


Thats just funny, how in the world is the game responsible!!! HHHHAHHAAAA


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

Haha jk about the game there guys... But I'm dead serious about the treatment. I'm here every single day. Baby rapers get smashed and baby killers get respect. It's a little more wishy washy in the male sections, but the female side holds almost 100% true to that. I hate it too I promise!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

jayandlacy said:


> Mental illness is what all of them have-killers...Normal people don't just kill people. I worked with MI people that were dangerous when off their meds...shoot some were dangerous with their meds. I was a group home manager for 4 years. I quit. Best decision ever.


Although people with certain mental illnesses can be very dangerous, every murder is not due to one. Normal people do commit serious crimes, including murder, every day. All they need is to feel justified for a split second.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I saw this on Nancy Grace last night.... it made me sick. Even at my lowest, most stressed, most tired moments I could never fathom hurting my child. The most messed up part is that she shook him once, went to have a cigarette and then went back inside and did it again. Most people would have gained their composure during that 5 to 10 minute break to reflect and think "omg what have I done I better call the ambulance" But this girl obviously went back inside with more rage built up. Sickening.... I hope she gets what is coming to her. And one day she will have to stand in front of God to be judged.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I fight with these very same feelings...
> 
> *But who's to say the inmates won't take care of her*... I hope she lives with the regret & guilt everyday of her life. I had jury duty for a first degree murder case, that's when I discovered I don't want someone's blood on my hands for the F'd up choices they made - how am I any better than them (??) but how is it fair for them to go on. I was in self conflict for over a month


:clap: You're so right Candra!! I've heard tell that ppl that kill/rape/abuse children don't make their full stint in prison, but that's just what I've heard, so please don't quote me on that. I don't understand how any woman who goes through the pregnancy, labor, and delivery of a child can hurt that same child over something so petty, or even hurt/kill the child at all. Sure, we all get frustrated at times, but I would NEVER do anything to intentionally hurt my children. Even my step-son, whom I love as if he came from me. I would kill for my children, but I wouldn't dream of hurting my children.


----------



## NewBully (Oct 2, 2010)

I couldn't even imagine hurting my child. I read these stories and think about my kids and if that happened to them. I end up balling my eyes out everytime with just the thought of it. So sick and sad. In no way is it the games fault. I play it sometimes but never would I get mad with my children cause they needed my attention. People need to learn that their children are way more important than any worldly possessions.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

just imagine how this poor child may have been treated before this happened....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> just imagine how this poor child may have been treated before this happened....


No kidding!?:rain: Makes me also wonder what kind of atmosphere the mother of the child grew up in???

Good post previously BTW


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Hope her crops shrivel up and die!!! Seriously. There is no sentence that would punish someone who would hurt their own flesh and blood. She must not watch Dexter.


----------

